# Off to a seminar this weekend!



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd drop ya'll a note saying that I'll be at a Linda Koutsky seminar this weekend, we were able to snag up a working spot and I know we are in for a weekend of good fun! =] I'll be busy packing tonight because it's down in Milwaukee and we're staying at a hotel with Maddie.

I hope to get some time on the floor and do some heeling with all the other dogs around and as well as people for a distraction! 

For any of you who are showing this weekend-good luck! We are crossing our fingers for you! :crossfing:smooch:

More from me, later! =]


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Caryn, I hope you and Maddie have lots of fun and learn alot! I'm debating on whether to go to an obedience seminar at our club in a couple of weeks. Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, you bet I'll let you guys know how everything goes! I can't wait it's going to be lots of fun! Hopefully she behaves..haha! =] 

By the way, who is putting on a seminar at your club?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I desperately want to get to one of Linda's seminars. I keep hoping to find one close enough for me to go to, and in the mean time I'm trying to convince clubs around me to have her come down.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

If you need help getting her to come to your area..I can help you out. PM me if you want to! I can contact her personally..get her number for you. I think EVERYONE should go to her seminar!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't want to open this thread because I knew that I would be jealous 

Good luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Linda's a friend and a fantastic person. She's also a HOOT!!! You should learn a lot and have fun doing so.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> By the way, who is putting on a seminar at your club?


Kaylan Head


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been to a Linda seminar-- very very good stuff  Enjoy!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd give you all an update on how the seminar went! We had a blast the past 2 days and Maddie had LOTS of fun...actually we BOTH had TONS of fun! Linda is a hoot and I am VERY thankful she is my trainer. I know she believes in Maddie and I a lot. I couldn't have asked for more. =]

I'm still feeling the tiredness from it all! =]

Edit: I also was able to talk to Cindy Pischke, she belongs to the club we are members of and she is a breeder of Goldens. I got to know her really well. She is also an AKC judge...a very fun person to talk to! =]


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay Caryn and Maddie! Sounds like you girls had a lot of fun. I hope you learned lots. I want Linda to come down here lol!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got info today from Linda on her seminars. Hoping we can get it all worked out for her to come down here!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOO HOOOOO!!!! You will have a blast!!!!! It's high intense stuff I'll ya! But you'll learn a WHOLE BUNCH! I love Linda...she's the best! =]


----------

